# "A Comparative Guide to Russia’s Use of Force: Measure Twice, Invade Once"



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2017)

Interesting piece on how RUS seems to get a lot of political/coercive bang for not much on-the-ground military buck - some highlights ...


> ... “Moscow has used just enough force to get the policy job done, but not more.”  This is part and parcel of a Russian strategy defined by reasonable sufficiency, compelling an outcome with the least amount of force required. It contrasts sharply with working to achieve battlefield dominance and overmatch at the outset. Perhaps, this is best understood for what it is not. The Russian approach is the polar opposite of the Weinberger Doctrine, which Secretary of Defense Caspar Weinberger laid out in a famous 1984 speech. Weinberger’s six conditions for the use of force included, “if we are unwilling to commit the forces or resources necessary to achieve our objectives, we should not commit them at all,” and the “need for well-defined objectives and a consistent strategy is still essential.”
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Ebook version (.mobi file) downloadable here if you're a Kindle-ite like me.


----------

